# injections for ticks



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

When visiting the vet in Calais on our return to Uk in June she advised me that it was possible for dogs to have injections to prevent the diseases transmitted by ticks. Last year we only went to Brittany but next year we are thinking about the Tarn Gorges and I am wondering if our dogs should have the injections. Has anybody had any experience of this and, if so, any idea of cost, as I forgot to ask? I believe that any further south than the Loire puts the dogs at risk from babisose (sorry, don't know how to spell it) and last trip our dogs got several ticks and we had a problem getting one out which resulted in the head being left in the dog. We immediately took the dog to the nearest vet but she said she couldn't get it out and gave us some antiseptic to apply and a tick remover, which is excellent. When we visited vet in Calais (Christiane Petry) she removed the head by gouging it out, which is what I wanted other vet to do, and gave her an injection. Luckily she has had no problems to date but I was worried for some time. I am not sure we should travel with the dogs any further than the Loire but am thinking these injections might be the solution. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi

We use Christiane Petry as well and find her very good.
Don't you use frontline on you dog, as that kills ticks.
Our dog has now been to 15 counties and no big problems with
tick, using frontline.

Chris


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi , we were in france in August and visited a vet in St Omer . Dr Dandiflosse . He was excellent and told us that frontline wasn't strong enough to kill ticks but to use a similar thing called Advantix by Bayer our dog has only had one tick that we know of and that was when we used frontline since using Advantix it hasn't been a prob 
Hope this helps


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Dylan has only picked up 1 tick, and the Frontline killed that off O.K. I think it is important to ensure dosing is carried out at the correct interval, and not left for an extended period of time.

In Dylans case, although the tick had been killed off, the area around it was infected. The vet removed the tick body but had to cut the head out, then gave him a strong antibiotic which killed off the infection.
Perhaps there is an oral antibiotic that could be safely given in case of picking up a tick that would prevent an infection, which could possibly be more dangerous than the actual tick.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

I have always used Frontline and found it to be a good product. One point to consider, is that frontline has now come off the vets only list, and can now be bought over the counter at places like hyperdrug.com at about one third of the price. Not libeling the vets, but it is their interest to sell vaccination. Feeding something like garlic powder can also help.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We had our dog injected when we were in the Benidorm area last Spring.

We took her to the vets for something else & he removed the tic whilst we were there. He also advised us to give her the injection as the tic had been there a couple of days.

Trouble is, the injection only kills off the tic-bourne disease for a period of 24 hours, after which period it is no longer effective.

Cost of this injection was €40.

Best just to keep Frontline up to date (once a month in southern Europe), and to buy the appropriate tic, and later mosquito, collars.

Bruce


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

We were advised by our vet that Advantix is better for for Europe as it Repels ticks so they don't latch on, whereas with Frontline ticks do latch on before being killed. We were also advised to use Advocate to give full protection. To my knowledge, Lucy has not caught a tick yet - fingers crossed.

You should also keep the dog inside between dusk and dawn to avoid sandfly bites.

Hilary


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We use advantix in UK for flea and tick prevention, there are plenty of nasty tick carried diseases even in UK. We carry a tick remover, since we have had advantix we haven't found any ticks and previously we would get 2-3 a year.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Ticks*

Ticks are a growing menace in the UK as well as in France, probably because of the lack of really cold weather to kill them off. They carry plenty of unpleasant diseases, and you should really only try to remove them using a proper tick removal tool, which screws them out anti-clockwise.

Our two collies are both working Mountain Rescue dogs, and SARDA issues them with Advantix sachets to kill off the ticks at source. In summer, they need to be re-dosed on a six weekly basis. We have found it to be much more effective than Frontline, but you need to be aware that it is a really potent substance, and will kill your cat if it comes into close contact with your dog ! Read the instructions carefuly, and wear gloves!

Smick


----------



## craigy (Aug 29, 2005)

*ticks*

Thanks for all your replies. We do use Frontline and at the correct intervals but it didn't stop them getting the ticks. I'm not even sure it killed the ones they caught as I don't know how quick that happens. It sounds like other people have had this problem and I shall look into Advantix. The injection the vet told me about lasted for 3 months, apparently the French routinely inject their dogs against ticks and this lasts for 12 months but your can have one for 3 months only, which I presume is cheaper. I think I will have to telephone Christaine Petry and ask for more details.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I spoke to my Vet about ticks and inoculations. She didn't have the answers there and then but she did go and look up the information and gave me a ring a couple of days later with the details.

Her advice is:

1. There is currently (Nov 2007) no vaccine in the UK for Babesiosis. There is one under development, trials are under way, but it is unlikely to be ready for about a year.

2. If an animal becomes infected with Babesiosis, there are injections vets can administer which will combat the disease, once infected, provided it is done as soon as possible after the symptoms occur.

3. Use a potent anti flea/tick treatment. Galemire Veterinary Hospital use Frontline but she recommended administering a stronger treatment like Advantix for dogs once a fortnight in mid/southern France, Spain and southern Europe. Dose as recommended in more northern latitudes. Note be extremely careful with Advantix, it will kill (even in small doses) other animals especially cats.

4. Keep animals away from broken ground especially where there are grazing animals. She was quite insistent about this.

5. After _*every*_ walk brush the animal and check for ticks. If a tick is found use a tick remover (approx £3.50) and remove it immediately. _Don't use your hands, cigarette etc_. as parts of the tick may remain embedded in the animal causing infection, use the proper removal tool.

6. After the removal of a tick, if the animal becomes listless and shows flu like symptoms take it to the vet immediately. IMHO, If I found a tick feeding I would remove it then take Ben to a Vet as a precaution without waiting for symptoms.

*She was most insistent that the animal is properly brushed and checked for ticks as soon as you get back from each and every walk.*

I would like to thank Galemire Vetinary Hospital for this advice which I have paraphrased here. Any mistakes are mine, not Galemire's.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

A cotton wool ball soaked in liquid soap and held on the tick for several seconds will help remove it easily from dogs. Protection with the products mentioned (Frontline or Advantix) is the best defence and just as necessary in this country as overseas. Humans can contact Lyme disease from tick bites. Wear long sleeves and long trousers (ideally fastened tight at the ankle or tucked into socks) when walking in areas where ticks may be and especially long grass or vegetation or where sheep or deer graze. As well as checking your dog, check yourself for ticks afterwards as you may not feel them latch on. If you or the dog develop flu like symptoms following tick bites seek medical/veterinary advice. Recent articles in dog magazines suggest that climatic changes have led to an increase in the U.K. tick and flea populations so it's as well to be aware.


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

From my internet research and conversation with vet I would say that Frontline is no good abroad. It's all very well killing the tic but once it has bitten Babeiosis may be transmitted as it is carried in the tic's mouth parts. It seems Advantix etc will repel the tic which is what you want.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*ticks*

Tick treatment kills the tick ? not the infection ?

Tick and flea treament, Dont wait for the tick to fall off as they don't always do that . check your dog daily and remove any ticks, once the tick has attached itself your dog can become infected, there is no effective way to stop your dog getting tick fever/ect Its very much luck of the draw. frontline/ect , only kills the tick ?other wise you would be taking live ticks off!!


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, after reading this thread, I have just this minute returned from the vets. 2 Advantex tubes, 2 lots of wormers and a tick remover tool....£28! We're leaving the UK on Sunday and we're probably visiting Brittany and Normandy and perhaps there isn't really a need for it? Prevention is always better than cure though isn't it?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Ticks*

Can't comment on France specifically, but all Lake District Mountain Rescue Search dogs use Bayer's Advantix to repel and kill ticks on contact. Nowadays, we find that tick treatment is necessary from February to December, as temperatures are higher, and they don't get killed off by persistent cold weather.

Advantix is pretty potent stuff. Wear gloves, don't stroke your dog for 24 hours after treatment, and don't allow cats near it, as it can kill them if they groom it. Ideally, the dog shouldn't swim for 24 hrs either cos it kills the invertebrates in the water.

As mentioned before ticks should be removed with the correct tool, not with your fingernails.

Smick


----------

